# Support?



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

HelloJust feeling a bit sorry for myself. i have my uni finals at the moment and I am really not well. i have been in hospital the pain is so bad. and as i have been so ill i have not been able to go out with my friends to much i feel like they have all moved on without me. they are sick of me being ill all the time.Just done know what do do with myself!Sarah


----------



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hello. My heart goes out to you and your problem. What I wanted to talk to you about was your friends. Have you told them about your IBS? My best friends know about it, so if I am having a rough day they come over and watch a movie with me. At first, I felt the same way you do, about your friends leaving you behind and that they are sick of hearing about it. My friends, too, thought I was chronically "ill" all the time, until I told them that I was just going to the bathroom a lot. Now they understand it. I truly hope that you can find some people with some compassion. IBS is hard enough to deal with without worrying about your social life, too. Or at least I hope you can find the strength you need to get well and make it through the end of school. Good luck and best wishes...K


----------

